# i didnt know did i ,its not my fault



## angry man (Apr 21, 2013)

yes, that's what she said when I heard the car sounding like a bag of spanners ,02 cooper has been driven around with very little oil in it ,ive topped up the oil and all was good until I heard a horrible grumbling noise from I think the timing chain area ? its not constant but around 5 seconds quiet then back again ,its audible from inside the car and at 20 ft ,so what do you reckon , please help  otherwise the engine is sweet :dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2013)

Your timing chain is most likely going. I had the same issue on my 07 Cooper S. It wasn't a cheap fix and I opted to sell it as-is and replace it. I think dealer quote was around $2k all told. Good luck


----------

